# Grolsh!



## floody_lager (23/11/08)

I bought a 4 pack of grolsh swingtops during the week. first interest was the bottles and suspected it would be a top drop.
By far my new fav beer. Luckily its my birthday next week so i will be receiving a case as a present. so enjoyable to drink whilst building a collection of bottles for the brew!!


----------



## hoohaaman (23/11/08)

I would be tempted to try some other beers before calling on Grolsh,as
a top drop.

While light lagers have their place,try a kolsch a delicate ale with lager insignia


----------



## Weizguy (23/11/08)

...and there's your introduction to beer with flavour, or at least more flavour than most of the Aussie lagers.

But first, some pedantry. Grolsch has an "sch" on the end. Please check the bottle. The Dutch pronounce it as "krolsh".

The green bottles are convenient, but are probably the wrong colour for beer storage. Shame that I haven't seen the Grolsch Amber for a while. The bottles are the same size and shape, still 20 in a box and are amber-coloured and contain a Dutch-style Altbier. Yum.
I have many of these green bottles due to a work-related friendship with the partner of a waiter in a swanky restaurant.

Also good are the swing-top Schwelmer bottles. Much more heavy-duty, brown and 1/2 litre in size. Keep your eyes open.
There are nicer beers and better bottles out there. Enjoy the Grolsch while your taste-buds are happy with it. I believe that I have moved on, but I'm happy to revisit occasionally, just to be sure :beer: 

It will pay to check some bottle-shops in your area to see what's there. The range is expanding quite a bit lately, and you might find a new fave beer & bottles too.
Les


----------



## floody_lager (23/11/08)

yea im sure ill find a better beer but at the moment im impressed with that.
Its definately made me realize how shit aussie beers are lol


----------



## Bribie G (23/11/08)

Sad thing about Dutch Beers is that the brewing industry has become quite concentrated like here in Australia and by the 70s, Heineken had taken over just about everything including Amstel who were the second brewery in Holland, and even brands like Oranjeboom and Grolsch have been taken over by mega transnationals like Inbev and SAB Miller.

To really appreciate Dutch beer you need to get a pushbike and pedal round the country on their excellent system of bike paths and sample the brews for yourself, falling into a pleasant coma in you tent or youth hostel every night :icon_cheers: there are still some independants.

If you want a nice cheap and pleasant drop from a huge but still independant brewery then get yourself into a liquorland and grab three large Bavaria for ten bucks.

Despite the name it's brewed in Lieshout, 5% alc by vol and a wee touch of wheat. I'd drink it over BUL Heineken any day and at that price why bother with VB? The cheaper Hollandia is also made by them but it's obviously chock full of adjuncts and despite some respectable hops is rather cheap and nasty.





Might be your next fave brew, it was certainly mine before I got back into brewing.


----------



## Effect (23/11/08)

BribieG said:


> Sad thing about Dutch Beers is that the brewing industry has become quite concentrated like here in Australia and by the 70s, Heineken had taken over just about everything including Amstel who were the second brewery in Holland, and even brands like Oranjeboom and Golsch have been taken over by mega transnationals like Inbev and SAB Miller.
> 
> To really appreciate Dutch beer you need to get a pushbike and pedal round the country on their excellent system of bike paths and sample the brews for yourself, falling into a pleasant coma in you tent or youth hostel every night :icon_cheers: there are still some independants.
> 
> ...



My mate used to live in that country town...says that most of the people that live there work for the brewery.

I don't really like that beer - would prefer BUL heineken or grolsch...but that's just me


----------



## Muggus (23/11/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> But first, some pedantry. Grolsch has an "sch" on the end. Please check the bottle. The Dutch pronounce it as "krolsh".


Ah yes! This was first brought to my attention by my uncle, who is Dutch. I make a habit of pronouncing it the proper way these days, and confuse mates/bartenders in the process.  

Good drop though. Probably one of the better common 'green bottle' lagers on market. And in most cases, its the imported beer not BUL.


----------



## mwd (23/11/08)

+1 for Bavaria.

Very nice drinkable beer especially at $10.00 for 3 large ones.


----------



## warra48 (23/11/08)

OK, I was born, and grew up, in Holland, and still have family there.
The way I pronounce Grolsch is:
G is a soft G, as at the end of the Scots word loch
The ch at the end of Grolsch is silent, and is not pronounced. so the word just ends with the S.
Hope that's clear as mud.
Just scored doz empty 500 mil swingtops from my daughter's partner.
And I agree their Amber Ale and also Oud Bruin are lovely drinking.


----------



## MarkBastard (26/11/08)

I can't stand Grolsch. It tastes like they used mineral water or something when making it, and it just makes me heaps thirsty for a refreshing beer.

Hollandia and Bavaria are awesome. We used to get them just because they were cheap but they really are a decent beer for the price. I think Hollandia is good as a session beer and Bavaria has a bit of flavour.

If some beer expert could point out what I don't like about Grolsch that would be handy. To me it tastes like beer brewed using mineral water. I don't know if that's from the water or perhaps the type of hops used?


----------



## Jase71 (27/11/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> But first, some pedantry. Grolsch has an "sch" on the end. Please check the bottle. The Dutch pronounce it as "krolsh".



Yes, but Schwelmer has a "sch" at the _beginning_. Imagine if they consolidated, we would be buying "Grolshweler" " Which sounds like a cheap street hooker that Fred Flintsone might have tickled. Ol' Fred would have been screaming "Go Gross, Wilma" beacuse, despite our chilhood memories of wholesome cartoonage, he was a dirty old bogan.


----------



## vicelore (27/11/08)

Thats some funny shit Jase.


----------

